# East canyon rainbow parasite



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Went ice fishing yesterday and noticed that several of the rainbows we were catching were plagued with some sort of parasite. Any information on what the parasite is and if the fish we brought home are safe to eat would be greatly appreciated. The fish looked like they had open sores/wounds all over their bodies and upon closer examination, the wounds appeared to have little "hairs" coming from them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

They are safe to eat.

The rainbows from East Canyon, Echo and Rockport have had these harmless parasites for years. 

We were there yesterday and caught a few as well. Filleted and cut the skins off and they are good to go..


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

anchor worm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> They are safe to eat.
> 
> The rainbows from East Canyon, Echo and Rockport have had these harmless parasites for years.
> 
> We were there yesterday and caught a few as well. Filleted and cut the skins off and they are good to go..


yep


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was up there with Saws yesterday as well. After filleting them this morning I was quite impressed with the quality of flesh on these fat little 'bows.
I'm eating them tomorrow and I'll report on the quality. I'm confident they will be tasty. Most had the parasites, but the fillets showed zero sign after the skin was stripped off.
On a side note, it's obvious what's fattening these 'bows up. Soon after drilling our holes with Saw's awesome Ion, they would fill with hundreds of swimming zooplankton. The edge of the holes by the end of the day looked like you sprinkled them with pepper.


----------

